# CFA in UAE



## raksmile (Jun 23, 2013)

Can anybody assist me of getting best institute to learn and prepare CFA exams?

Is there any group study by which I can study in my own or should i join any institute?


----------



## Lala Loupsy (Jun 24, 2013)

raksmile said:


> Can anybody assist me of getting best institute to learn and prepare CFA exams?
> 
> Is there any group study by which I can study in my own or should i join any institute?


Hi,

I am also looking into this myself, please keep me updated on your research, I'm interested.

Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Honestly, if you have the right educational background, then I would recommend just buying the study material and studying for it yourself. Swisher is a top rated CFA exam prep course provider. Also most, if not all of them have online learning hubs on their websites, to which you get access with the books or a nominal fee. Would be a better investment of your money, in comparison to local institutes.


----------



## raksmile (Jun 23, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Honestly, if you have the right educational background, then I would recommend just buying the study material and studying for it yourself. Swisher is a top rated CFA exam prep course provider. Also most, if not all of them have online learning hubs on their websites, to which you get access with the books or a nominal fee. Would be a better investment of your money, in comparison to local institutes.


Motivating one. Thanks for that. I would like to go for online course as here in Dubai almost all institute is so expensive. How about finstructor.in or etenfinance? Any suggestion.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

In my personal experience (I am in the final stages of my CPA), sticking with the publishers of the books is the way to go ....


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Those who need a course to help them seem to go overseas (e.g. London). Some employers give support/training from local companies such as IIFI. 
CFA is well regarded and valued in UAE, becoming a standard for senior investment staff. Good luck!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Isn't that last post advertising?


----------



## Isidorius (Dec 24, 2013)

AlexDhabi said:


> Isn't that last post advertising?


Why, she was simply asking how to get it setup.


----------

